# New designer uniforms prepared for the Russian Army



## v2 (Jan 30, 2008)

The current Russian military uniform was adopted under the presidential decrees of May 23, 1994. The uniform was meant for the personnel of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation and other services, foreign intelligence service, counterintelligence, as well as the Federal Guard Service and the presidential Security Service. The new sets of military uniforms, equipment and insignia include the dress, semi-dress, routine, field and working forms for the summer and winter service. In contrast to the one-tone Soviet samples, many kinds of the new Russian military uniforms are camouflage-painted. The red star gave way to the two-headed eagle...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2008)

I cannot decide what is much more interesting uniforms or these girls.


----------



## DBII (Jan 30, 2008)

and I do not see any waterfall....

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

Need to get me a Russian military uniform, complete with intact blonde.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks DB, now I have to clean my monitor of pepsi!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can I have one of the Navy, Air Force, Army and whatever else they have...to go please...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll take a dozen...girls included!


----------



## DBII (Jan 31, 2008)

It is not your father's cold war model.  

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

I want the cold war back....so that I can warm them up....!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Can I have one of the Navy, Air Force, Army and whatever else they have...to go please...




Jan what about GRU girls? Would you like to have that one too?


----------



## DBII (Jan 31, 2008)

Does the image of cold war athletes come to mind Lucky 13?  

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Jan what about GRU girls? Would you like to have that one too?



Don't care if they're ex KGB... I'm on my way to Moscow....St Peterburg...Minsk...loooong shopping list!




DBII said:


> Does the image of cold war athletes come to mind Lucky 13?
> 
> DBII



Be quiet....busy....looking.....pictures....neck....yummy....eat...


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 31, 2008)

Those girls will keep you warm in a snowie fox hole, shouldnt we have more pics of the girls on the breaking news thread !!!!!!!!! i want too see them in GRU sleep wear !


----------



## DBII (Jan 31, 2008)

dbII


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Love the uniformity of the women drooolll....


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 3, 2008)

By any chance is it too late to defect?


----------



## F-14 (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are planning to defect pls count me in to wouldnt want to miss those Russian chicks you see


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 6, 2008)

Ha ha! You surely don't think the women at Russian border post all look like those models! 

Nah, if they needed to change anything they should lose the stupidly large crowns on the peaked caps (furazhkee in Russian) and go back to the old M35 style they had up until the 50's. 

I'm not ecstatic about the new greatcoats (shineli) either or that bizzare ushanka.


----------



## DBII (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree, it would be nicer without the uniforms...

dbII


----------



## Soren (Feb 7, 2008)

DBII said:


> I agree, it would be nicer without the uniforms...
> 
> dbII



Nice yes, very distracting yes, but most crucially DANGEROUS!! 

*Take cover!!!*


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 12, 2008)

Did I ever mention that my middle name is Dangerous?


----------



## DBII (Feb 13, 2008)

It that a chrome flash suppressor or do they have protection for their guns? Someone needs to show her how to handle that gun properly... 

I did not say that....

dbII


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 13, 2008)

DBII said:


> It that a chrome flash suppressor or do they have protection for their guns? Someone needs to show her how to handle that gun properly...
> I did not say that....
> dbII


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 21, 2008)

Join VDV Moi Tovarichi - you too can train alongside these girls and there are no Starshini waiting to kick your ass! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbv8JatM6rU_


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)

All i got outta that was how much those smokin hot russian women really want ME


----------



## Soren (Feb 22, 2008)

Is that the video they use in Russia to lure young men to join the army ? 

Reminds me of the fantasies I had upon joining


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry guys - the reality is there are no Blestyashchie girls in VDV.

Just that Starshina and older conscripts waiting to kick your ass.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lQ9hFvEY0A_


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely...every...last...urm...second.


----------



## DBII (Feb 22, 2008)

Can you see the Libs if the Army ran adds like that?  

D**, I cannot see the Hind through all the blue and white shirts. Sort of makes you want to jump out a good aircraft.

dbII


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

well i got a weapon they can handel, and it dont have a chrome suppresser on it !!!! oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh squeeze me please , said the ak!!!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 22, 2008)

DBII said:


> Can you see the Libs if the Army ran adds like that?
> 
> D**, I cannot see the Hind through all the blue and white shirts. Sort of makes you want to jump out a good aircraft.
> 
> dbII



Blue and white shirts indeed!  Those are teleknyashki and they're worn by both Naval Infantry and VDV.

When you see these units take off their DMP jackets they wear over the teleknyashki in combat - then they're really, _really_ pissed off, not taking any prisoners, and are playing for keeps.


----------



## Henk (Feb 22, 2008)

Those Russians, love their woman, do not care much for their uniform tho.


----------



## HerbWF (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmmm, they ain't got the money to put their ships to sea, but they got nice new uniforms.
Herb


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 23, 2008)

HerbWF said:


> Hmmmm, they ain't got the money to put their ships to sea, but they got nice new uniforms.
> Herb



Heh, I reckon you'll find things have moved on a bit since the early Nineties!  

Russian fleet will sail in Pacific war games

New generation nuclear sub put on the water


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Medvedya said:


> Heh, I reckon you'll find things have moved on a bit since the early Nineties!
> 
> Russian fleet will sail in Pacific war games
> 
> New generation nuclear sub put on the water



Who cares we want to see ruskie women in uniform danggitt


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

You got that right wilbur1.....!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 24, 2008)

Russian women in uniform? Urm, okay then....

On the left is Lyudmilla Pavlichenko, a sniper in the 25th Infantry Division, and on the right is Katya Ryabova and Nadya Popova from the 588th Night Bomber Regiment aka "The Night Witches"


----------



## DBII (Feb 28, 2008)

The new uniforms are better.... . I do not think I care for the older style at all.


DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 29, 2008)

yup same here db


----------



## DBII (Feb 29, 2008)

I always had a thing for snipers though...no not MATT


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Feb 29, 2008)

.


----------



## DBII (Feb 29, 2008)

DBii


----------

